# Error code 0x80004005



## theillogicaldan (Dec 26, 2011)

When I try to burn the Windows 8 developers build onto a disk I get error code 0x80004005.
Any Idea how to fix this?


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

While it's burning? If so then try different software. I use imgburn, download it here: http://imgburn.com/index.php?act=download


----------



## theillogicaldan (Dec 26, 2011)

I got this when I tried using that.










Meh, I'm going to try it on a different computer now.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

Ya, that looks like a problem with the drive itself, but I may be wrong.


----------



## jakey8 (Aug 18, 2009)

Try DVD Decrypter


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Try re-dowmloading the Image again from Microsoft. It may be that the download you did got corrupt in some way. I used the Image Burning feature Windows 7 and it worked perfectly.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

try different discs
if you are using dvd+r then try DVD -R or vice versa

Despite the burners being allegedly compatible with both +R & -R I find that only -R work well in my W7 using the inbuilt iso burner 

I have never been able to get large DVDs ( over 2.9gb) burned under XP in ISO format even using nero or any other software

the other problem can be lack of memory, so do a clean boot & try burning then


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

It is odd, I only use DVD +R dics, because with my Lite-on burners the -R discs are the only ones I burn coasters with. Though when I had an HP DVD Burner it would screw up with +R discs more often than -R discs.In Windows 7 I have no problems with +R discs no matter what program I use for burning. Though with XP I could never get a disc of any kind to burn, CD or DVD unless I used Nero.


----------

